# T-dub.  Flower day 16



## thomasbagnell (May 30, 2021)

Can't wait


----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 14, 2021)

Yep


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2021)

I totally understand.  Nice job.


----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 20, 2021)

5 weeks


----------

